

Startup Quote: Aaron Patzer, founder, Mint - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5178521655

======
raychancc
Solve a real problem and the world is yours.

\- Aaron Patzer (@apatzer)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5178521655>

